# Universal repeaters config problems?



## kingull (Apr 19, 2008)

Question yet to be resolved as discussed with Herman at TP Link.
Anyone know how to make the range extender work.

Hi Herman,

You can see TL-WR743ND config now via Teamviewer.User kingsgully password


Your tech support said this would operate as a range extender. Your
TL-WA730RE does exactly what I need to do but I need more range. TL-WR743ND
WILL NOT RANGE EXTEND FROM A NON WIRED SOURCE.
Your TL-WA730RE does EXTEND WISP from a Vodafone Pocket E 585 Huawei Wifi
Broadband Wireless modem.

Does the TL-WR743ND only extend range if the source is connected from a
WISP modem via RJ95 cable to the TL-WR743ND WAN port?

The TL-WR743ND set at WPA mode will only receive by TL-WN7200ND IN WEP
mode. Why? and how to fix?

Please do not tell me how to configure the modem as I have run every
possible mode and entered every device MAC address and disabled DHCP.
TL-WN7200ND will not connect if DHCP is enabled.
TL-WN7200ND shows connected as Universal repeater but Internet will not
connect.
Internet will not connect in any mode.

Your TL-WA730RE does EXTEND WISP from a Vodafone Pocket E 585 Huawei Wifi
Broadband Wireless modem. TL-WN7200ND shows exactly the same screen for
both TL-WR743ND and TL-WA730RE
but no internet connection is made from TL-WR743ND . Can this be rectified
with new firmware and can the same firmware fix the WEP\WAP problem?

The TL-WR743ND package contains an POE. This POE will not power up
TL-WR743ND . I tested the POE and it powers up your CPE device OK. Why is it
there?

Finally, I just need answers as i have purchased five TP Link devices and
deserve an explanation and a fix for TL-WR743ND . Will it only range extend
from a hard wired entry of WISP from a wired router?

Good luck and regards,

Frank Fallon.


----------



## kingull (Apr 19, 2008)

*EnGenius Network ENH200EXT Long Range*

Anyone know if this will act as a range extender strictly all by wireless where WISP is funneled through a Vodafone Broadband Wireless Pocket Wifi Router?

EnGenius Network ENH200EXT Long Range Wireless N Access Point/Client/Bridge

Ebay Item number: 250910304804 

Looking forward to ideas please. TIA. Frank Fallon.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I have merged your 2 Threads here, both pointing to a similar concern.


----------



## kingull (Apr 19, 2008)

kingull said:


> Question yet to be resolved as discussed with Herman at TP Link.
> Anyone know how to make the range extender work.
> 
> Hi Herman,
> ...


TP LINK REPLY: Boils down to the fact that tl-wr743nd is not a range extender. can only work via cable input from router. Their tech support originally advised that it was a range extender.

A true range extender needs no cables and does it all by wireless.
The new firmware for TL-WR743ND is defective as if configured for WPA, wireless stations ask for WEP password.
I reported this again but feel they dont care and wont fix the problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi the problem is i don't think it is an extender/repeater so connecting wirelessly that way will not be possible check the manual link below:

http://www.tp-link.com/resources/software/20106174553614.pdf

You may be able to use DD-WRT on the TP-link to connect using a wireless bridge to your i assume ADSL modem/router but your model of TP-link has to be supported by DD-WRT or else you could make it totally useless and brick it.


----------

